# Épinal



## cyaxares_died

J'ai encontré ce mot récemment dans un contexte dans lequel je ne le comprends pas: "Du côté de la diaspora on se faisait souvent du Caucase une image qui oscillait entre l'image de l'Epinal de montagnes aux sommets enneigés et aux vallées riantes  couvertes de villages..."

Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'expliquer le sens et me donner d'autres exemples d'utilisation?
En recherchant sur google je trouve majoritairement des sites sur le département français en Lorraine. 


(Et SVP corrigez mon français !)


----------



## Grop

Bonjour, les images d'Épinal sont un type d'images traditionnelles, originaires de la ville d'Épinal en Lorraine. Voir wikipedia par exemple. En particulier:



> L'expression _image d'Épinal_ a pris au fil du temps un sens figuré, qui désigne une vision emphatique, traditionnelle et naïve, qui ne montre que le bon côté des choses.


----------



## Graine de Moutarde

Salut à tout le monde!

Je voulais ranimer ce fil pour savoir... est-ce que le mot "Épinal" s'applique uniquement pour des "images"? C'est-à-dire... est-ce qu'on peut parler d'"idées d'Épinal" ou même des "phrases d'Épinal"?

C'est que j'écris un récit dans lequel un homme raconte à sa copine qu'on lui a dit que la beauté d'une fleur se trouve dans sa fugacité (ou bien quelque chose de ce genre... Je n'ai pas encore décidé! ).

Mais sa copine, beaucoup plus matérialiste, se moque de ses propos, et j'aimerais qu'elle lui dise quelque chose du genre "mais qui est-ce qui t'a soufflé ces propos d'Épinal?" 

Ce serait compréhensible, ou non? Et si je disais "ces propos à l'image d'Épinal"? Ça marcherait mieux?

Je vous remercie bien pour votre aide!

~~~Graine de Moutarde


----------



## Philippides

Bonjour, 

Il n'y a que les images qui soient d'Epinal. 

On pourrait dire : 
"Qui t'a soufflé/D'où te viennent ces clichés/de telles banalités/ces stéréotypes" 
Je suis sûr qu'il y a encore plus imagé, mais ça ne me vient pas


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Si tu tiens à garder le terme _*Épinal*_, tu peux dire « ces propos dignes d'une image d'Épinal », avec une connotation péjorative, narquoise, voire méprisante.
Sinon, les propositions de Philipides sont judicieuses.


----------



## Graine de Moutarde

Quand on se trouve devant deux excellentes suggestions, la seule chose à faire c'est de les allier!  

J'aimerais bien dire "Mais qui t'a soufflé de pareilles banalités? On dirait une image d'Épinal!"


----------



## JClaudeK

Philippides said:


> "Qui t'a soufflé/D'où te viennent ces clichés/de telles banalités/ces stéréotypes"


D'accord pour "ces clichés/ ces stéréotypes". 
 En revanche, pour moi, "banalités" ne correspond pas tout à fait à "image d’Épinal" (au sens figuré):


> image d’Épinal
> 1. (Sens propre) (Rare) Image coloriée, souvent en forme de devinette, d'énigme, conçue et imprimée à Épinal.
> 2. (Figuré) Idée reçue ; cliché.


----------



## Locape

Ce contexte ne colle pas aux images d'Épinal, je suis désolée. Ce propos sur les fleurs et leur fugace beauté est en effet une banalité, mais ce n'est pas une image idéalisée et naïve, qui ne montre que le bon côté des choses, comme dans cette phrase tirée du même article de Wikipédia :


> _Par ailleurs, les Gaulois ne correspondaient pas exactement à ce que les *images d’Épinal* ou nos manuels scolaires nous présentent._


On peut dire aussi 'un poncif' :


> poncif n.m.
> Formule rabâchée, qui a perdu toute originalité ; cliché. (Larousse)


----------



## SergueiL

Dire que la beauté est fugace est une banalité mais dire que la beauté réside dans la fugacité (ou l'impermanence, ou la fragilité, ou...) n'en est pas une. Ce n'est pas non plus une image d’Épinal. Peut-être bien une estampe japonaise.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Graine de Moutarde said:


> Ce serait compréhensible, ou non? Et si je disais "ces propos à l'image d'Épinal"? Ça marcherait mieux?


Maintenant que tu sais, *Graine de Moutarde*, que tu ne peux pas lui faire dire à ton personnage "ces propos d'Épinal", tu pourrais peut-être lui faire dire "*ces propos bucoliques à dormir debout*".


----------



## Graine de Moutarde

Locape said:


> Ce contexte ne colle pas aux images d'Épinal, je suis désolée.


Vous n'avez pas à vous excuser, Locape! Je suis là pour apprendre! 



SergueiL said:


> Dire que la beauté est fugace est une banalité mais dire que la beauté réside dans la fugacité (ou l'impermanence, ou la fragilité, ou...) n'en est pas une. Ce n'est pas non plus une image d’Épinal. Peut-être bien une estampe japonaise.


Une estampe japonaise? Je ne suis pas sûre de comprendre... 



Víctor Pérez said:


> tu pourrais peut-être lui faire dire "*ces propos bucoliques à dormir debout*".


C'est une idée, Victor Pérez.


----------



## SergueiL

C’est par plaisanterie que j’ai fait un parallèle avec un autre type d’image mais surtout parce que c’est cette vision de la beauté de l’éphémère qui anime le cœur des Japonais chaque printemps devant le spectacle des fleurs de cerisier.


----------



## Graine de Moutarde

Ah d'accord, SergueiL. C'est compris! 

Merci à tous de m'avoir aidée pour comprendre cette expression. Il faudra réviser mon récit et peut-être trouver une autre phrase sarcastique qui colle avec le contexte et la période. Mais "propos bucoliques" c'est déjà pas mal.


----------



## Locape

Si sa copine est plus matérialiste, on peut imaginer qu'elle lui dise de manière sarcastique 'Est-ce que tu vas nous pondre un poème ?' ou 'Est-ce que tu es parti pour écrire un poème ?', c'est juste une idée.


----------



## Graine de Moutarde

C'est une bonne idée, Locape. Sauf que ce n'est pas de lui qu'elle se moque mais la personne qui a prononcé cette phrase, ce qui aura l'effet d'énerver son copain comme il s'agit que quelqu'un qui lui était chère. 

Avant de tomber sur l'expression "image d'Épinal"--qui collait bien pour la periode de mon récit (19e siècle) mais pas le contexte--j'ai pensé à faire dire la copine "mais qui t'a soufflé de telles banalités? Il écrit des cartes de vœux, ou quoi?" Mais ensuite, je me suis égarée à vérifier qu'on écrivait bien des cartes de vœux, genre "Hallmark," en France au 19e siècle. Ensuite, je suis tombée sur "image d'Épinal" et j'ai pensée--à tort--"eurêka"! 

Peut-être que "carte de vœux" n'est pas si mal après tout...


----------



## Locape

Peut-être en effet, 'c'est pour écrire sur une carte de vœux ?' ou 'il compte l'écrire sur une carte de vœux ?'.


----------



## Graine de Moutarde

Merci infiniment pour ton aide précieuse, Locape!  J'aime bien "il te l'a écrit sur une carte de vœux?"


----------

